
What did Alan Kay mean by Lisp is the greatest rogramming language ever designed - kiyanwang
https://www.quora.com/What-did-Alan-Kay-mean-by-Lisp-is-the-greatest-single-programming-language-ever-designed/answer/Alan-Kay-11?utm_source=programmingdigest&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=featured&amp;share=1
======
grzm
Discussion from 4 days ago (188 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15558861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15558861)

------
dethswatch
Is there a paid campaign to get this message out? How many times have we come
across is in the last few days?

~~~
grzm
I think people are coming across one of the other two Alan Kay on Quora
submissions[0], [1], finding this other answer, and aren't checking for dupes
when submitting. This isn't that uncommon of an occurrence, plus the title of
the submission for this answer is "Alan Kay on Lisp": it's not immediately
obvious that the submission points to this Quora post.

[0]: _Alan Kay Answers “Is There a Successor to Smalltalk?”_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15518746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15518746)

[1]: _Alan Kay answers “What was it like to be at Xerox PARC when Steve Jobs
visited?”_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15575287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15575287)

